

The Unmothered - danso
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/books/2014/05/the-unmothered.html

======
xmonkee
Very moving article. Makes me appreciate my own, living, mother quite a lot
more.

I have a friend who lost her mother a few years ago. It's changed her in quite
a few ways. I'm not sure if I should sned her this article. She believes in
the power of literature just as much as the author, but I don't want to
distress her.

Finally, I am really not sure what this article is doing on Hacker News.

